# Laundry basket enclosure



## patrickfraser (Jun 12, 2011)

I was out the other day and saw a guy doing laundry and he had the most interesting "laundry" bag/basket. I asked where he got it and he told me IKEA. The top can be velcroed or something, for sure, and it is a good size for a large communal setting, mating, or just giving mass nymphs some "breathing room".

AND ONLY $7.99!

Here is a photo from the website:







and a link to it:

Laundry basket at Ikea


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 12, 2011)

Great find!! There's an Ikea close to my house. Only about 30 minutes away!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't understand do I have my old lady use permanent press or regular wash on them, it does seem easier than having them all jump in the shower single file. :lol:


----------



## Arwen9 (Jun 12, 2011)

intriguing. I wonder if bed, bath, and beyond has them.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2011)

I have used something like this, those small cylindrical cages that come with children's butterfly kits (and of course, cost more than this larger one).

The problem is that you have to access it from the top. This means that any flies in there are going to head out at high speed, and mantids lurking on the lid will also want to go AWOL.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 12, 2011)

Great find! You could just turn the thing upside down, cut the handles off for a little mantis modification.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 12, 2011)

I do this lol, only it became a pain in the boot-haaayyyyee lol since I didn't get the time to velcrow or install a zipper! If anybody finds one that has a zipper let us all know!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2011)

I have one very similar I have been using for years. I like to hang it horizontally and hatch large ooths in it.


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the hanging hatchery idea. Clever. Did you sew a lind on it?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks cool Rick.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2011)

It has a lid. One end unzips. I just unzip it a couple inches, insert a funnel and dump in food. I also found that a paint bucket lid works as a perfect tray if I stand it upright and set it down.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 23, 2011)

LOVE IT! I might have to look into getting one of those. It would be kinds cool to use as a hanging mantis housing.


----------



## checco (Jul 6, 2011)

I've bought one of this laundry basket at Ikea today,I will use it for a colony of Violin mantis,thanks for the idea!


----------



## Findarato (Jul 6, 2011)

checco said:


> I've bought one of this laundry basket at Ikea today,I will use it for a colony of Violin mantis,thanks for the idea!


I have one and use it for mating, placing my small Ficus inside. did not find a place yet in my appartment for using it as a permanent enclosure. But it works well to prevent the males go hiding in my room after mating, I always leave them alone for mating duing the night.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 14, 2011)

It is still hard to beat the smallest of the net cages sold online at www.livemonarch.com

for $8. Yes there is a delivery charge. The more you get the less per item.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 14, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. Just can't beat the size for the price.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah - or in my case "different strokes, SAME folk!". I've used all of these things at one point or another. I had a big phasmid (wait, I never said I had a phasmid) outgrow his home, so I threw a laundry basket over him and said "deal with it!". I thnk he liked THAT better than the enclosure I game him the next day!

And as much as I bad-mouth the monarch castles, I had 4 already, and just got 4 more. They are perfect for new arrivals. Open container INSIDE the castle, zip it up, and wait for phototropism to do it's work. Eventaully, nearly all of them will be up at the top, whioh makes fishing them out a LOT easier! They also make great cleaning cages - I put them in the monarch castles while I clean and dry their enclosures.

And finally, in a pinch, you can use them as a somewhat pricey enclosure for shipping!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> I have one very similar I have been using for years. I like to hang it horizontally and hatch large ooths in it.


I wonder if I could cut out a long window in that style of basket, and sew in a plastic sheet...? I like the curve of the tube better that the 90 degree angles on the castles. Hmmm... If it were the right size (or cut TO the right size), I could probably run a light or rope light right through the middle. Or string of Christmas lights?

Has anyone seen much smaller versions of these...?


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I wonder if I could cut out a long window in that style of basket, and sew in a plastic sheet...? I like the curve of the tube better that the 90 degree angles on the castles. Hmmm... If it were the right size (or cut TO the right size), I could probably run a light or rope light right through the middle. Or string of Christmas lights?
> 
> Has anyone seen much smaller versions of these...?


Hmmm. I don't know if cutting it would be a good idea. There really is no need . You can see right through it.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 16, 2011)

I loves thems. :wub:


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Other places to check would be any superstore or places like BigLots.


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 28, 2011)

If you Google "butterfly cages" you will find a whole bunch of these in all different sizes.

Personaly, I prefer the 12'' net cubes :balloon:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 6, 2011)

genius idea! You could run a tube for a humidifier through the length of it to allow for mist to enter evenly without being diverted by the netting


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I was out the other day and saw a guy doing laundry and he had the most interesting "laundry" bag/basket. I asked where he got it and he told me IKEA. The top can be velcroed or something, for sure, and it is a good size for a large communal setting, mating, or just giving mass nymphs some "breathing room".
> 
> AND ONLY $7.99!
> 
> ...


The Dollar Store also has something similar would need a little alteration but would work and only a buck cant beat that


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 14, 2012)

I like to find any reason at all to go to Ikea. Dollar store? Not so much. :lol:


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I like to find any reason at all to go to Ikea. Dollar store? Not so much. :lol:


Never been in Ikea myself


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 14, 2012)

You're missing out.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> You're missing out.


There isn't a single one in my state. The closest one is over 300 miles away.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 15, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Has anyone seen much smaller versions of these...?


insect Lore has the Pop up port a bug has small ones. I like them for travel but they are small for the price. http://www.insectlore.com/Living+Kits/Insects+Spiders/Pop-Up+Port-A-Bug.axdThat company used to make my favorite all time cage but the discontinued it. http://www.amazingbutterflies.com/graphics/insectlore/lgportabug.gif I love the triangular shape. I think it creates a great shedding position with the slight angle. I've seen some users post triangle cages supposedly in the works but I haven't found anyone actually selling them.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought the last 3 pyramid net cages from Carey at mantispets.com over a year ago. She still has them listed, but not in stock. I want some more.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 15, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I bought the last 3 pyramid net cages from Carey at mantispets.com over a year ago. She still has them listed, but not in stock. I want some more.


I just noticed on another link Live Monarch lists having a pyramid castle! I never noticed it before since it doesn't ever show it with the rest of their net cages. http://www.livemonarch.com/castle.htm No photos of it but it is the third from the bottom.


----------

